# They're still out there



## Junkhunter (Nov 21, 2017)

Basement found.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2017)

Nice *find!*


----------



## Barto (Nov 21, 2017)

Great find, yup, still out there!  Congratulations


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 21, 2017)

whats your plans for the whizzer ?, I just found a 1952 pacemaker in about the same shape as yours,my plans are a good soaking in oxalic acid,replace whats bad and ride it, I already refreshed the engine ,new rings,bearings valve job ect . , good luck and if you need any advice feel free to contact me... al


----------

